# P.R. fee's taken and e-mail recieved ???



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi our Fee for P.R. skilled worker route was taken on the 15th March and we have just recieved an e-mail saying our application is being forwarded to be processed.

Does this mean we are pretty much accepted ??? as long as our medicals are o.k ??
Thanks
Maria


----------



## Timbo1963 (Aug 27, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi our Fee for P.R. skilled worker route was taken on the 15th March and we have just recieved an e-mail saying our application is being forwarded to be processed.
> 
> Does this mean we are pretty much accepted ??? as long as our medicals are o.k ??
> Thanks
> Maria


Nowts g'teed until the visa's in your passport. However when you get called for medical you are pretty there save as to any probs that might throw up.


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

Best of luck, we started our process in 2007 before they changed it all, put forward our docs in Nov 2009 and still 'in process' according to the website with no sign or our medicals!


----------

